# We call it "Slop" but it is oh so goood



## Mary Smith (Oct 11, 2011)

Basic slop- you can add anything you think sounds good to this one skillet meal.

Ground sausage- just fry it up into balls.
potatoes- once you start getting grease from the sausage cut your potatoes into slices or chunks
egg- once you have the potatoes cooked soft, pour scrambled eggs over it and stir until done.

Wha-lah a one skillet meal that is great with toast and jelly.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Why did you have to ruin it with the toast and jelly :rotflmao1:


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 11, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, pepper jelly?


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Much better Thanks for the input.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeS... you are so silly. She meant the toast and jelly is on the side, not in the skillet. I don't call this slop, I call this breakfast.... mmmm....


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

Well he did say "slop" and too me slop is everything all together. I figure he meant on the side Seeing how I used to work as a Chef for over 10 years.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoa. I thought "Mary Smith" was a she?

Fair enough, that if you got confused and all toast and pepper jelly was put into that stuff that would qualify as "slop".

Now I know what I'm making for breakfast tomorrow, but I don't have pepper jelly. Ya think Apricot preserves will do on the toast? And is it okay this is done at home and not in an RV or in camp?


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 11, 2011)

[email protected] the both of you.

Definitely a "she"

I think any jelly would do. Any location will work for cooking as long as you have one skillet and one source of heat to cook on, lol.


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

maybe apricot and touch of honey.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

My honey helps me cook or sits next to me and discussing how I touch my honey will get no further discussion.

Breakfast is in progress as mentioned above and I've added onions and bell peppers. Eggs will be added soon. I'm also having an English muffin with my apricot preserves instead of toast.

My honey is giving me flak about the potatoes in the sausage grease, but I told her Mary Smith made me do it. She doesn't think Mary is using her real name. Next time I may have to change this by draining the oil and using the "spray" or safer oil. But it's smelling real good so far.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 11, 2011)

artmart said:


> She doesn't think Mary is using her real name.



Mary Smith thinks that your honey is one smart gal...

How did the meal turn out? I like onions and peppers in mine too, sometimes I eat with salsa or Tabasco sauce when I cook it like that. The version I gave is my "kid-friendly" version of slop.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It was great! I could hear my Dr. scolding me, though. I'll have to go back to healthier oil or spray and stick to draining the grease.

In my house we call this "skillet scramble", and I've been known to add salsa or hot sauce and maybe fold this in tortillas and top with grated cheese. I'm not a big fan of Tabasco or any other sauce that smells of too much vinegar. Sometimes it's a curse that I have such a good sense of smell.

I'll skip the toast if I use tortillas. This is too good to call "slop" but I understand why you could call it that since you are pretty much slopping together whatever you have. Today's version was ****** style.

My intelligent wife is at the daughter's house watching the grandbabies. I have chores then may join her later....

Thanks for asking, Ms. incognito.


----------



## AlexW52 (Oct 22, 2011)

My grandfather used to make something very similar and it was delicious. He would also add any leftover vegetables that were available. Basically...everything but the kitchen sink. Thanks for the reminder...delicious!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 11, 2011)

AlexW52 said:


> My grandfather used to make something very similar and it was delicious. He would also add any leftover vegetables that were available. Basically...everything but the kitchen sink. Thanks for the reminder...delicious!


Glad I could help...lol

It seems that meals are always the best when you just start throwing stuff together.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

A variant on this is something a friend of mine makes. He starts out the same, frying crumbled up breakfast sausage in a pan, then when it is about halfway cooked, he puts in some frozen hashbrowns from a bag, and sprinkles it with a bunch of rosemary. It's really good served on the side with eggs, or you could just throw the eggs right in the pan with it if you wanted to. If you want to get real fancy, sprinkle a little shredded cheese and mix it in about 15 seconds before you serve it. 

of course other stuff can be added, like diced onions or green peppers, but i'm not a big fan of them.


----------



## demonslaer (Sep 16, 2008)

corned beef hash,eggs,grits. make the grits then add to eggs & hash been making this for the past 30 years both my kids now in there 20s love this .


----------

